# Marshall county



## mushhead (Apr 14, 2013)

Anybody finding any. Found some nice ones yesterday. My spot is getting too hard to walk for old man. Go south from 30 on redwood until tracks. Turn west and look on both sides. Don't trespass across fence!


----------

